# Ordenar 10 numeros en lenguaje maquina



## exe_millo (Nov 11, 2008)

Hola, estoy realizando un proyecto para la escuela en el que tengo que ordenar 10 numeros de mayor a menor en lenguaje maquina. Necesitaria saber si alguien tiene algun diagrama de flujo en el cual guiarme, ya que yo he intentado con menos numeros pero para esa cantidad me resulta imposible :S

Desde ya muchas gracias , saludos !


----------



## pepechip (Nov 12, 2008)

empieza buscando el numero mayor: mira si alguno es igual a 255 si es asi guardalo en la posicion 10.
luego continua con el 254, asi hasta llegar al cero.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 12, 2008)

Busca en Google "metodo de la burbuja".   Para esa cantidad de numeros no tiene sentido algo mas refinado.


----------

